# Whence eternal security?



## CharlieJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Probably the majority persuasion in American evangelicalism is that once a person has made a salvation decision, he is secure in that, even if he should not progress in the faith and perhaps even renounce it. So, most believe in "eternal security" or "preservation" but not "perseverance." In addition, most of these deny unconditional election and irresistible grace.

When and where did this particular combination arise? I am not aware of any group in the 17th century that denied election/calling yet held to "security." Is this more recent, then?


----------



## au5t1n (Aug 29, 2009)

It's what happens when a country full of calvinists becomes a country full of Arminians. They keep the doctrines they like. In other words, eternal security is vestigial of perseverance of the saints. :/


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Charles Finney......that would be my guess....

This mindset is very dangerous, I have seen it in my own family(they are all Finney Arminny pretty much), for instance, my cousin is now claiming to be a homosexual and acting it out, but since she prayed "THE PRAYER" when she was like 6yrs old my family has no doubts that she is a Christian. 

This is dangerous thinking, I was telling her the true gospel of scripture and the rest of my family(who are saved but...you know...) came into the room and told me to stop because it was offensive. My own "Christian" family told me to stop telling the gospel to one of my cousins who openly renounces Christ as Savior.

It is scary how blind American Christians are to what true, biblical Love for people looks like.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 30, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> Charles Finney......that would be my guess....



My guess as well. The advent of psychobabble and elevation of high self-esteem are probably in there somewhere too. The result of sloppy exegesis and humanistic imposition. Let's face it, man elevates man and denigrates God. How much more comforting, in a deceptive sort of way, to give myself credit for "accepting" Christ (asking Jesus into my heart) and then _feel _secure that such a profession cannot ever be taken away from me. This feeling is based on a lie, not any true promise of God. But it gives men an insurance policy and allows antinomianism to reign where Lordship is denied. Men certainly do what is right in their own sight...


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 30, 2009)

I had the impression that Finney was a full-blown pelagian when it came to security; that salvation was a thing to be gained but that could also be lost. Am I mistaken?


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 30, 2009)

I would disagree with one of the tenets in the OP. I rarely find people outside of the SBC who believe that once an individual is saved they remain in that state while also embracing a synergistic view of salvation.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 30, 2009)

Maybe it's regional Lawrence. I've found it in many independent churches as well. Every fundie church I've been a part of had some variation of this view also. However, if pinned down, they'd probably realize they are more akin to confused calvinists than arminian.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 30, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I would disagree with one of the tenets in the OP. I rarely find people outside of the SBC who believe that once an individual is saved they remain in that state while also embracing a synergistic view of salvation.



I don't know how many of these men are SBC, but Charles Ryrie, Charles Stanley, Zane Hodges, Paul Enns and Max Lucado all advance this hypothesis to varying extents. Hodges and Stanley believe that a "saved" person can stop believing, whereas others wouldn't go that far, but nonetheless refuse to speak in terms of "perseverance." 

Also, as Joe noted, this is the pervasive mentality among Fundamentalists (except those influenced by Reformed theology). Also, Dallas Seminary has been pushing this for decades, as it was prominent in Chafer's thinking. I would suspect that most Dispensationalists who don't identify as Calvinist hold this.


----------

